# Giancarlo Capelli: "Riaccogliamo Donnarumma se chiede perdono."



## Aron (20 Giugno 2017)

*Giancarlo Capelli: "Riaccogliamo Donnarumma se chiede perdono."*

Giancarlo Capelli a Topcalcio24: _"Quello che conta di più per noi è l'attaccamento alla squadra. Siamo meravigliati dal comportamento di Donnarumma nei nostri confronti. 
Siamo convinti che il giocatore sia stato pesantemente condizionato. 
Per noi Raiola è un discorso chiuso e porteremo avanti con la società la battaglia contro questo procuratore. 
Se Donnarumma chiede perdono e riconosce i suoi errori, siamo pronti a riaccoglierlo.
E saremo sempre contro Mino Raiola._


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giancarlo Capelli a Topcalcio24: _"Quello che conta di più per noi è l'attaccamento alla squadra. Siamo meravigliati dal comportamento di Donnarumma nei nostri confronti.
> Siamo convinti che il giocatore sia stato pesantemente condizionato.
> Per noi Raiola è un discorso chiuso e porteremo avanti con la società la battaglia contro questo procuratore.
> Se Donnarumma chiede perdono e riconosce i suoi errori, siamo pronti a riaccoglierlo.
> E saremo sempre contro Mino Raiola._



Per come la penso io mi trova totalmente d'accordo


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giancarlo Capelli a Topcalcio24: _"Quello che conta di più per noi è l'attaccamento alla squadra. Siamo meravigliati dal comportamento di Donnarumma nei nostri confronti.
> Siamo convinti che il giocatore sia stato pesantemente condizionato.
> Per noi Raiola è un discorso chiuso e porteremo avanti con la società la battaglia contro questo procuratore.
> Se Donnarumma chiede perdono e riconosce i suoi errori, siamo pronti a riaccoglierlo.
> E saremo sempre contro Mino Raiola._



Personaggio ambiguo che secondo me non dovrebbe neppure essere invitato alle trasmissioni.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Giugno 2017)

Parole giustissime


----------



## Cenzo (20 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Personaggio ambiguo che secondo me non dovrebbe neppure essere invitato alle trasmissioni.



Che ti ha fatto?


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giancarlo Capelli a Topcalcio24: _"Quello che conta di più per noi è l'attaccamento alla squadra. Siamo meravigliati dal comportamento di Donnarumma nei nostri confronti.
> Siamo convinti che il giocatore sia stato pesantemente condizionato.
> Per noi Raiola è un discorso chiuso e porteremo avanti con la società la battaglia contro questo procuratore.
> Se Donnarumma chiede perdono e riconosce i suoi errori, siamo pronti a riaccoglierlo.
> E saremo sempre contro Mino Raiola._



chiedere "perdono" mi sembra una cosa un pò ridicola. Dovrebbe far parlare i fatti, ovvero rinnovare, dare delle spiegazioni su perchè ha rifiutato il rinnovo la scorsa settimana e poi dire al suo procuratore che lui non se ne andrà mai dal Milan in quanto è tifoso rossonero. Perchè un vero tifoso che ha la fortuna di giocare nel club che ama non pensa ad andare a giocare per altre squadre a prescindere dagli obiettivi raggiungibili o dalla qualità della rosa.

Se poi caccia Raiola ovviamente è ancora meglio!


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Giugno 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Che ti ha fatto?


Storie vecchie riguardanti curva-vecchia gestione-magheggi-Galliani, tutte notizie che puoi ritrovare online.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2017)

Ha ragione, ma lasciamo il giocatore libero, come prima cosa...intendo proprio libero da Raiola...se succederà non ci sarà bisogno di scuse formali, sarà già tanto quello.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Giugno 2017)

Eppure per me la più grande vittoria sarebbe far firmare gigio(alle nostre condizioni ovviamente) senza che debba cambiare procuratore.
Il mio sogno sarebbe trasformarlo da suino in cagnolino mansueto.
Tutti pensiamo che la sola presenza di raiola sarebbe deleteria,ed è obiettivamente vero, ma mi piacerebbe disinnescarlo definitivamente.


----------



## cubase55 (20 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giancarlo Capelli a Topcalcio24: _"Quello che conta di più per noi è l'attaccamento alla squadra. Siamo meravigliati dal comportamento di Donnarumma nei nostri confronti.
> Siamo convinti che il giocatore sia stato pesantemente condizionato.
> Per noi Raiola è un discorso chiuso e porteremo avanti con la società la battaglia contro questo procuratore.
> Se Donnarumma chiede perdono e riconosce i suoi errori, siamo pronti a riaccoglierlo.
> E saremo sempre contro Mino Raiola._



Sono d'accordo solo se:
1) Abbandona da subito Raiola quale procuratore.
2) Firma un prolungamento per minimo tre anni (con opzione per altri 2) accettando una clausola rescissoria 
che sia conveniente per il Milan.
3) Rientra nello spogliatoio chiarendo con tutti i suoi compagni la faccenda
4) Ristabilisce un rapporto sereno con i tifosi.
5) E per evitare altre incomprensioni, non baci più la maglia se non ha idea di cosa significhi farlo davanti ai tifosi ed a tutte le televisioni.

Se no per quanto mi riguarda può andare. Il Milan non ha vinto ciò che vinto grazie ad un grande portiere ma grazie ai grandi altri dieci in campo.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2017)

Questo è losco da morire, ma stavolta ha ragione.


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma può esser perdonato dai tifosi perchè tutti noi riconosciamo il suo grande valore in campo.

Ma l'unico modo per far dimenticare questa brutta vicenda, farlo tornare nelle nostre grazie ed accettare discorsi quali capitano e bandiera futura è che mandi al diavolo Raiola.

Cosa per inciso impossibile visto il grande rapporto che li lega, manco fossero parenti. 

Ad ogni modo se resta son felice, ripeto per il valore del calciatore, se poi se ne vuole andare un domani pazienza basta ci porti una bella cifra.


----------

